# Orcs & Goblin Refresh



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just starting a new PLOG for my Orcs and Goblins. A lot of them are already painted, but I need to go through and refresh the bases and I'll probably look at replaceing some of them and at least repaint some of them. This was the first army I ever started painting it was started back in the mid 90's so some of the models are quite dated. 

I've started on the refresh of the bases, the old ones were just goblin green with green flock, so they looked like they were walking across a freshly mown lawn... Just doesn't look right for O&G.

I'll be using this as a break from painting Purple and Bone for my Eldar, so this PLOG will be even slower moving than that one. Just a few pics to get it started now:










































As you can see the banners need to be redone, they're way to neat and clean. I'm thinking about picking up some of the new Savage Orc Boar Boyz and replacing that unit. I've got more stuff to show, but I haven't taken pics of them yet (they're still in the shed) I'll get them sorted out when I can, no promises on time-line, I want to stay focused on my Eldar. Like I said, I'll just be using these guys when painting the weedy looking eldar gets to be too much and I need some Green in my eyes.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

I like how they smile:laugh:

but those really are nice models, i would think again when replacing that unit...


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Huzzah! For this plog!! :biggrin:

Those are really wonderful models, man! I'd keep them if I were you!

Can we please get close-up views of those night goblins??? Maybe a picture per rank? I spy middle-finger gobbo back there and I'd like a closer look! hahahaha


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

I'll get some close ups of the Night Gobs for you. Maybe later tonight. There are 2 of the middle-finger gobbo. 

Thanks for the encouragement! :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Loving the old school models mate! I look forward to seeing more of them!


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Sorry for the terse update, it's late and I gotta get up early so has requested. 
Close ups and rank by rank pics:


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

Love the old school goblin green bases.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Whoa, you've got some old models there! The models themselves kinda suck, but your paint-job is good. Nice job!


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Jormi_Boced said:


> Love the old school goblin green bases.


That's stage one of the refresh. Repainting the bases. I've done the Savage Orc Boar Boyz. 



Masked Jackal said:


> Whoa, you've got some old models there! The models themselves kinda suck, but your paint-job is good. Nice job!


Thanks! The Black orcs in particular were a bit rough to paint. Lack of detail in the plastic, coupled with the fact that they are all identical made it a hard job. :thank_you:


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

I love how evil those old Night Gobbos look! And they do it literally without baring their fangs! hahah It's the beady eyes that does it, I think (thanks to your very good painting!)

Loving the white wolf in the second Wolf Rider picture.. reminds me of Jon Snow's pup from AGoT. :biggrin:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your encouragement and praise! :smile:

The Wolves were painted while I was living in Alaska. There were a lot of Husky type dogs so I had loads of dogs to look at for inspiration. Now that you mention it that wolf reminds me of Jon Snow's pup too. :biggrin:


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

More pics of my green skins for you guys. I built a light box so hopefully I'll have a better quality photo from now on.

First some Stone Trolls. They've all been painted as a different type of stone.









































And here's a Savage Orc Shaman:

















More later. Hope you enjoy them. :grin:


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

No comments at all on the last lot of pics. 

Here are some more pics, this time the skin is actually green. 










































































































































That is all for now. I love the snotling models!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

farseer22 said:


>


hahahaha I just had to quote this guy! WTF??? hahaha

Fantastic minis man!!! Makes me kinda sad that I wasn't into WFB when these came out! 

I think I've spread my rep around enough. So.. +reppage to you! k:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Great job- Really nostalgia....ey?

I must say I LOVE the pump wagon- i want one now!


----------



## Gochu85 (Jun 17, 2011)

That is a beautiful paint job. My orcs never looked anywhere near that nice, lol. I kind of suck at this whole painting thing. :goodpost:


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks again for the praise guys! 

@alasdair - I miss the old pump wagon. I think it looks heaps better than the new one.

@Gochu85 - the trick is to not stop trying. Keep painting! It's a skill like any other, the more you use it the better you get.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Great paint job and freehand work, as I'm assuming that is for your banners.


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

I wish it was freehand work. I printed out some line art and filled it in with paint. :shok:

Freehand work scares me. :russianroulette:


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Keep practicing, you'll get better at it.


----------

